# hi all im new here



## horridkitten (Sep 14, 2007)

*Welcome!*

I'm relatively new here, too. Cool forum, huh?

A girlfriend of mine and I are going as a pair of unfortunate trapeze artists who were the victims of faulty ropes. We've got a matching set of sequined tutus and everything! The idea is to paint ourselves blue like corpses and then add a bunch of blood and gore... you know, from when we plummeted to our deaths. 

We'll take turns carrying around a trapeze bar with "snapped" ropes. 

What are you going as?


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Welcome to you both. I hope you enjoy this site and offer help as well to others. IT really is a YEAR ROUND site. Just like HOLYween should be.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello, bryan.

Check out this thread.

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=55361


----------



## cappy (Sep 23, 2007)

I hate to say it, but for me its not as much about a costume as it is the decorating and the yard for the trick or treaters. I do feel like a spoil sport a little when other adults show up to our little party every year, but i have things on my mind like,,,,, hows the fog machine crankin it out... and junk like that. =) lol... I picked up some masks at a yard sale last week I may don one of those tho., =) welcome by the way. !=) I dont know why_ I'm_ welcoming you because I brand spankin new at posting here too, but having been lurking for a few weeks, I feel like I'm at home. =)


----------

